

Tell HN: Moniker/snapnames admits security flaws, emails password in cleartext - hoodoof

So I get this email from Moniker &#x2F; snapnames:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;fcf2TGT<p>OK so I reset my password and then I get an email with the new password in the email:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;6RIdVuG<p>They seem to think their systems are being breached by heartbleed bug or by bruteforce attacks.  Seems to me sending plain text passwords via email might help prevent unauthorised domain transfers.
======
k_roy
Got those too. I've been transferring my portfolio out of there slowly for the
last few weeks, but that was the final straw.

